# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Creepy dream/nightmare. Why wont it wont stop.

## Merro

This is really getting on my nerves. I have had a few nightmares/creepy dreams and most of them turn out to be recurring dreams where it doesn't make any sense. Like its a recurring dream but sometimes it adds different features, etc. I keep having dreams about being in School. This has happened a few times and I am getting annoyed with it. I am in School. High School to be exact and I am in the hall way. Sometimes I go to the restroom and creepy stuff happens in there. This may sound funny. But I don't find it funny. There has been a creepy person stalking me in my dreams lately. I don't know what it is but I do know what it is. Every time I have a dream about School. Everything seems dark. I always get to the bathroom and every time I go in there. There seems to be a creepy clown standing in front of one of the bathroom stalls. He stands there with a creepy look on his face looking at me every time when I go in the bathroom. Last night when I saw him he had red short hair. It was straight like he got it straighten. He had big clown shoes. He had a clown costume, a red nose, blood on his face, etc.

I really don't know why I keep seeing that guy in my dreams. I've had similar clown dreams in bathrooms before and the other clown dream I had it was the SAME guy trying to kill me in the restroom. The first time it happened I was at school in the boys bathroom. I was just finished using the bathroom. I was going to wash my hands. When I turned around there was no one in the stall, I turned around again there was some type of red clown shoes standing inside the stall with the door shut. This may sound crazy but it wasn't funny. I turned around again. He had the stall door opened. Had a axe like weapon in his hand, Had a evil smile with blood dripping down his hands trying to kill me with it. That same night I woke up from the dream and I saw a clown like figure looking down at me when I was in my bed. This time it had a white face with no eyes, lips, nose, etc. He had red bushy hair.

The other dream I had I was at school. I was walking down the hall with a friend. We were going to some part of the school that wasn't there. Soon after we saw allot of clowns walking down the hall. They all looked evil, sad, creepy, etc. Some of them looked happy. Some of them looked like what you see off a horror movie. It was just plain weird. I want these dreams to stop. One week I was afraid to go to the school's bathroom knowing there was going to be something there waiting for me to arrive. It was like this same clown like person was stalking me every time I have a dream about school and going to the bathroom, etc.

I don't know why these dreams happen. Please don't laugh or what ever I'm sure people had clown like nightmares. This guy keeps stalking me in my dreams. I don't know what it could mean. I just want it to stop. I don't want to have another nightmare like that where hes waiting to make a move in a dream or not. Last time I woke up covered in sweat when I experienced him standing like a zombie in front of that stall at the end of the corner.

I want to start having relaxing good dreams again. I can't think every time I wake up from nightmares like these. Sometimes I'm afraid to go back to sleep. Yes I am 18. I'm getting home schooled my senior year. I am suffering from these dreams. I don't have any phobias or anything. I just don't know whats causing to have these dreams. Sorry for the long topic. I just want to know what could cause these dreams.

----------


## Dash

I'm not an expert dream interpreter or anything, but it could reflect how you feel about High School. Stressed out about school? Believe me, I remember how it was. The dream dictionary also says that bathrooms represent a burden you're feeling (I try not to look at the dream dictionary when replying like this, because you could just do that yourself, so it's not as helpful, but I was curious for an interpretation of bathrooms in dreams myself). Are you stressed out about High School? The different styles of clown faces might represent different emotions you're feeling, kind of like the happy and frowning theatre guys.

I'm sure someone else can offer a better explaination. I hope this helps, though. I have school dreams all of the time, and I'm almost out of college. My mom also has school dreams too. lol! I think it's a shared experience. Just remember that your dreams aren't real. You could even use the clown as a dream sign, become lucid, and laugh in his face, or something like that.  :smiley:

----------


## Merro

> I'm not an expert dream interpreter or anything, but it could reflect how you feel about High School. Stressed out about school? Believe me, I remember how it was. The dream dictionary also says that bathrooms represent a burden you're feeling (I try not to look at the dream dictionary when replying like this, because you could just do that yourself, so it's not as helpful, but I was curious for an interpretation of bathrooms in dreams myself). Are you stressed out about High School? The different styles of clown faces might represent different emotions you're feeling, kind of like the happy and frowning theatre guys.
> 
> I'm sure someone else can offer a better explaination. I hope this helps, though. I have school dreams all of the time, and I'm almost out of college. My mom also has school dreams too. lol! I think it's a shared experience. Just remember that your dreams aren't real. You could even use the clown as a dream sign, become lucid, and laugh in his face, or something like that.



lol yeah I know my dreams aren't real. But they are beginning to make stress worse. I've had these bathroom, school, clown like dreams lately. I'm a Senior in High School so I am getting home schooled this year. I only have two credits then I can graduate. I've been stress about school too. I just want to know what bathrooms and clowns symbolize. When I was in the hall way in the dream. I saw another hall way with darkness. So I don't know about that.

----------


## CeDeR

drink a beer or two before sleeping.

----------


## Merro

> drink a beer or two before sleeping.



Sorry bro, I don't drink. Never will.

----------

